# TV Tank



## dprUsh83 (Sep 11, 2006)

I am fully investigating the process of turning an old TV into a fish tank. If I find the ideal TV I am thinking a 20 gallon will be the maximum. I am going to try finding the old wooden TVs, if anybody has any ideas where to look (other than garage sales, which is the only place I know now!) please hollar! 

It's going to take a long time for me to finish the project, find the tv, etc.; but I'll be sure to post pictures as I go through the process!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

That could be interesting.:wink2:
Make sure you don't use plugs or you'll electrocute your fish.:devil: :tongue:


----------



## dprUsh83 (Sep 11, 2006)

Blue said:


> That could be interesting.:wink2:
> Make sure you don't use plugs or you'll electrocute your fish.:devil: :tongue:


No, I am going to remove all of the inner TV components! :lol:


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

dprUsh83 said:


> Blue said:
> 
> 
> > That could be interesting.:wink2:
> ...


:shock2: And here comes the weirdest DIY thread.:blink: :tongue:


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Hmm, could you make a custom cabinet instead that made it appear as a flat screen tv? Or would that take the fun out of it?


----------



## dprUsh83 (Sep 11, 2006)

Well, I don't have a whole lot of woodworking tools to begin with; but I definitely think that could be done


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Not to get too off topic, but you know what could look interesting? A cabinet that made the tank appear to be the belly of a whale. Perhaps a bit corny...


----------



## dprUsh83 (Sep 11, 2006)

No I think something like that would be awesome! It really wouldn't be too awful hard to do, assuming you had the space, time, and desire :lol: 

You could even find a bowfront to plug in and if you had the whale at the right angle you could play it off like a whale pot-belly


----------



## SimplySplendid (Aug 1, 2006)

The whale tank is a cute idea! 
How's the TV Tank coming along?


----------



## dprUsh83 (Sep 11, 2006)

Still searching, I've found a couple that were okay, but none that are going to work out extremely well yet. My search continues!


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

We used to do this all the time when I was a kid. We would get stereos, tv's cabinets, just about whatever we could find in the trash heap. We'd gut em and add acrylic or glass. For terrariums we'd add some lighting and a thermometer including transformers and relays to operate the lighting to keep temps stable. It helped that the neighborhood I lived in had some smart woodworking dads and some refrigeration dads that showed us how to do it a few times before we made them ourselves. We'd scour junk piles once a month and visit the TV repair shop. $10 bought us those old time wood TV's. Times are changing and those haven't been around for decades. Kinda scarce. It's a really simple process to pull off, especially working with acrylics as you just cut the panels the same dimensions as the inside of the cabinet and using an acrylic solvent and a syringe fill the seams with solvent. Today's nice bowfronts could add a dimension of realism that we did not have as kids. The bowfront tank would look like the old picture tube. You could have filtration issues as most canisters would be out of hte picture and you probably wouldn't want a HOB type filter keeping the cabinet out from the wall. Using acrylic would be an easy way to design an internal overflow with wetdry built into the back of the tank. Many acrylic manufacturers already do this with their tanks. Also do an internet search for "macquariums or mac aquariums" You'll find hundreds of threads detailing the old Apple Mac shells as aquariums and how to instructions. You might even find an old Mac on Ebay. The shipping would be a lot cheaper..


----------

